# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  WD и TECHLABS.BY дали старт викторине «Что ты знаешь о компании WD?»

## Labs

Ответь правильно на десять вопросов о бренде WD и выиграй один из трех жестких дисков WD Blue 1TB!

WD®, подразделение компании Western Digital (NASDAQ: WDC), лидирующий поставщик накопителей и решений для цифрового образа жизни, совместно с хардварным порталом TECHLABS.BY объявила о старте викторины «Что ты знаешь о компании WD?». 

С 9 по 22 декабря 2013 года у любого желающего будет возможность выиграть ценные и полезные призы от компании WD. Для этого необходимо ответить на десять вопросов о популярном бренде и заполнить необходимую информацию в специальной форме на хардварном портале TECHLABS.BY: http://www.techlabs.by/viktorina_wd/viktorina.htm 

Подведение итогов конкурса состоится 23 декабря 2013 года, и победители викторины будут определены с помощью генератора случайных чисел random.org среди участников, ответивших правильно на все десять вопросов.

Три счастливчика получат в подарок WD Blue – внутренние 3.5" жесткие диски емкостью 1 TB со скоростью вращения шпинделя 7200 об/мин и объемом буфера 64 Mb. Пользователям придется по вкусу патентованная технология NoTouch, которая гарантирует, что головки при любых условиях не будут касаться дисков, что обеспечивает максимальную надежности и долговременность использования. Производительность диска высока даже в сложных ситуациях. WD Blue – это достойное быстродействие и надежность для повседневных задач.

Сроки проведения конкурса «Что ты знаешь о компании WD?» – с 9 по 22 декабря 2013 года включительно.

Победители конкурса-викторины будут оповещены о выигрыше и приглашены в офис портала TECHLABS.BY для вручения призов.

----------

